
$250k of DigitalOcean credits for YC startups - abritishguy
http://blog.ycombinator.com/$250k-of-digitalocean-credits-for-yc-startups
======
zagi
Hey, full disclosure I’m the CEO and cofounder at DO. We built DigitalOcean
specifically for developers at startups, SaaS and small-medium businesses
concentrating on simplifying cloud infrastructure and delivering an experience
that people love. Today we offer a high performing compute product with
Droplet that allows running nearly any Linux workload. We also offer shared
networking, Floating IPs allowing DIY load balancing, and team accounts for
collaborative groups. As well as one click snapshots, automated backups, a web
console, extremely friendly support, and tons of documentation that make DO a
perfect fit for startups.

Our differentiators allow devs to get started faster, leveraging our UI and
intuitive API to automate their deployments and scale with ease. Some of our
larger customers have started with just a few Droplets in a stage/dev
environment and have grown to thousands of production Droplets managed via
their application.

We believe our platform is ideal for startups coming to market that need
flexibility and ease of use when going through rapid feature iterations.. Our
philosophy is that developers should be focusing on their applications, not
managing their servers. This is baked into everything we do, including our
straightforward pricing model, so that there’s no need to guess what your bill
will be at the end of the month.

Also our price:performance ratio is outstanding and with a static pricing
model it's trivial to calculate your bill and plan ahead for growth. And we
provide the same on demand utility per hour pricing that allows maximum
flexibility. One click snapshots, automated backups, web console, extremely
friendly support, tons of documentation make DO a perfect fit for startups.

If you’d like to consider DigitalOcean for your startup just reach out to us
via
[https://www.digitalocean.com/company/contact/sales/](https://www.digitalocean.com/company/contact/sales/)
and we’ll support you.

------
abritishguy
This is interesting, I'm not sure how digital ocean would be a good fit for a
startup.

